# Fur is Greasy and clumping together!



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

My 10 week old black bear hamster Twilight seems to be happy and energetic, but the fur on his back is startign to go greasy and is sticking together. He grooms himself regularly, but he cant reach back there. i tried brushing him with a dry toothbrush, but all it did was flatten the fur. Now, some patches of skin are showing!(But the fur covered it again when i pet him) 

Is there any way i can get the grease to go away? Ideas, anyone?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you got a sand bath in his cage? They will clean themselves in sand since thats what they would do in the wild!

Char
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

It may well be mite with gur loss

I would suggest give him some chinchilla sand to roll in  
if he doesnt improve take him to the vets :0 

Xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah defo get chinchilla sand...its sooo cute watching them..and maybe brush him with a tooth brush too, my hammy loves that! and then like u-look-like-a-hamster said, take him to the vets if it gets worse....at my vets he only charges £6 for a check up and my first hamster had cystitus and needed antibiotics, that was only £7.50...so dont worry about the cost of going! 
hope twilight gets better soon


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a think and the only things I could think of are...

The bedding : maybe change it twice a week and see if his fur improves

The food : perhaps change his food


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just tried chinchilla sand with my two for the first time yesterday, they love it and Buffy's fur looks better already.


----------



## lainee (Mar 9, 2009)

chinchilla sand i use it for my hamsters and my gerbil they love it and its great to watch them in it


----------



## Cookie-Babe (Mar 17, 2009)

U can buy a brush and grooming set from pets at home .....

here is the webbie: Mini Grooming Set for Small Pets by Boredom Breaker-Grooming-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

hope dis helps

Cookie-Babe

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

i will try the chinchilla sand, and clean his cage today.

can you put a bit of water on the toothbrush??


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I wouldn't since hamsters don't like water and I was told not to clean them with water.

Char
xxx


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

are you using sawdust? He could be allergic you might need to use carefresh instead.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

if your hammy is a russian, roborovskii, or chinese then you should be giving them a dust bath twice a week, dont leave it in the all the time as they will get dry skin same applies for degus, gerbils and chinchillas none of these groom them selves like syrian hamsters so they will get greasy


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> if your hammy is a russian, roborovskii, or chinese then you should be giving them a dust bath twice a week, dont leave it in the all the time as they will get dry skin same applies for degus, gerbils and chinchillas none of these groom them selves like syrian hamsters so they will get greasy


No where I read said about robos having dust baths. Thanks for that I'm going ot get some chinchilla sand thursday now. The petshop is shut on wednesdays


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

we say to offer it to robos but they do just tend to use it as a toilet instead of bathing in it but they dont get as greay as the others so its all good 

and what kind of pet shop closes on a wednesday hehe mine is open 7 days a week 24 hours a day if they could lol


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

they are family run so they shut at 1. They arn't open sundays either.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i might run that by my boss see if i can go home early he would only laugh in my face and walk off lol


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

lol. Yeah it's a small petshop. It's not a big chain store. They are very good for pets. They have good breaders and I've never had an issue with any pet I got there. I got my gerbils and my syrian from there and another syrian a long time ago who passed away from old age. But they don't stock a lot of hamster toys and I always have to order stuff in.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

well there is only 2 of our store were a big store and sell loads of furrys and reptiles but we are mainly fish tanks ponds etc and everything to go with them so we dont have that many toys and stuff for small animals


----------



## posh.totz (Feb 17, 2010)

hiyaa my hammy had this same problem not long ago and i brought him a small dog brush and i try to brush him every day.

hopee this helps

Taraa'Louisee x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

posh.totz said:


> hiyaa my hammy had this same problem not long ago and i brought him a small dog brush and i try to brush him every day.
> 
> hopee this helps
> 
> Taraa'Louisee x


This is an old post, nearly a year old.


----------



## posh.totz (Feb 17, 2010)

oh


----------

